# Tivo Stream to ios app producing empty videos



## eej71 (Oct 19, 2015)

In the past few days, my transfers to the tivo app (on ios) have been producing blank videos. It was working fine last week, and then sometime over the weekend, it claims to transfer the video, but it is unwatchable.

Let me be more exact about what I do and what I observe.

So if I start the tivo app on the iphone, I can connect to my main tivo box and I can start a transfer of a TV show. Let's say its "60 minutes". This usually takes about 15-20 minutes. Once that's done, I can then watch the episode when I'm in offline mode as I watch it on the train while I'm commuting.

The transfer completes. But when I try to watch the stored video, I am presented with only a black screen. What's interesting is that I see all the usual video controls. I can see the fast forward button, the info button, the cc button, the volume control. BUT. The one control I don't get to see is the one that let's me slide forward and backwards in the video. The line for the slider is there, but the little circle that you drag is missing. Regardless, there is no actual video to watch. But the tivo app does seem to know how long it is. So its not confused about the length. Its like it has forgotten how to decode the videos. Also, there is no audio. Curiously enough, if i let it "play" for a bit and then exit, the main list of videos with the green bars that show you how much of a video has been watched appears to be appropriately updated.

All videos that I've recently transferred (~4/23?) are in this state. And it doesn't matter if I'm connected to my home tivo at home or not. I've restarted my iphone at least once to see if that would clear it.

In a moment of silliness, I decided to see if upgrading the iphone app to the latest that was in the store would rectify the problem, but that sadly has only made the problem worse in that all the videos I had transferred earlier (which had been watchable unlike the black videos created recently) are now no longer available to be viewed on the iphone app as they complain with "Unable to play this saved video when moved to a new device".

FWIW, I am now running v3.7 (887631) on an iPhone 6+ with ios 8.3.


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

Had the same problem for at least one downloaded video today. Of course the kicker is that downloading/ streaming is no longer supported out of home. Nice of TiVo to break & disable features.


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

And suddenly, it started working tonight with no updates on anything as far as I can tell. I reckon it might've been a back end problem TiVo wasn't fully aware of.


----------

